# Gnexus or Sg3?..



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok I've been reading a lot of mixed comments on the 2 devices, sum say the Gnexus will have more development than the Sg3 becuz it is a nexus fone.. So I'm wondering which fone will b a good buy... I'm due 4 my upgrade 2morrow actually and I've read the specs on both fones, I 4 one like the specs of the Sg3 btr.. I love the 8mp came of the Sg3 over the 5mp cam tht comes wit the Gnexus.. I also like tht the sg3 has expanded memory which the Gnexus doesn't have.. I'm not 2 sure if either fones have an unlocked bootloader or not.. I'm torn between the 2 fones so any info will b appreciated n helpful.. Thanx guys

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

kingdroid said:


> Ok I've been reading a lot of mixed comments on the 2 devices sum say the nexus will have more development than the Sg3 cuz it being a nexus fone.. So I'm wondering whut fone will b a good buy I'm due 4 my upgrade 2morrow actually and I've read the specs on both fones I 4 one like the specs of the Sg3 btr I love the 8mp came over the 5mp cam tht comes wit the nexus.. I also like tht the sg3 has expanded memory which the nexus doesn't have.. I'm not 2 sure if either have an unlocked bootloader or not.. I'm torn between the 2 fones so any info will b appreciated n helpful.. Thanx guys
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


it wuz a struggl 2 get thru that post bit ill try 2 respond...

I'd suggest the Nexus. Vanilla Android over TouchWiz every time. The bootloader on the Nexus is easily unlocked with a quick "fastboot oem unlock" and you're off to modtown.

You'll likely be happy with either device though - I'm not sure you can actually go wrong with either of those two options.


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

codesplice said:


> it wuz a struggl 2 get thru that post bit ill try 2 respond...
> 
> I'd suggest the Nexus. Vanilla Android over TouchWiz every time. The bootloader on the Nexus is easily unlocked with a quick "fastboot oem unlock" and you're off to modtown.
> 
> You'll likely be happy with either device though - I'm not sure you can actually go wrong with either of those two options.


sorry was my write up done poorly??... If so let me no so i can edit it so tht I may make btr sense and I could get the help I need... Also is touchwiz wack??..

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

kingdroid said:


> sorry was my write up done poorly??... If so let me no so i can edit it so tht I may make btr sense and I could get the help I need... Also is touchwiz wack??..
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


No worries, it just took me a while to get through all the numbers-used-as-words. Maybe I'm getting old!

And yeah, TouchWiz is pretty bad (in my opinion, of course). All the hard work that Google put into making Ice Cream Sandwich look fantastic? GONE, since New TouchWiz looks just like Old TouchWiz, which is a gross skin draped over the top of a fabulous OS. Some folks may seem some merit to added "features" with TouchWiz, but I happen to like the vanilla Android 4.0 look more.


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

codesplice said:


> No worries, it just took me a while to get through all the numbers-used-as-words. Maybe I'm getting old!
> 
> And yeah, TouchWiz is pretty bad (in my opinion, of course). All the hard work that Google put into making Ice Cream Sandwich look fantastic? GONE, since New TouchWiz looks just like Old TouchWiz, which is a gross skin draped over the top of a fabulous OS. Some folks may seem some merit to added "features" with TouchWiz, but I happen to like the vanilla Android 4.0 look more.


sorry if I'm a moron but touchwiz is like a skin sorta??.. Won't rooting n roming erase all tht tho??.. The nexus also receives android updates sooner than others rite??... I guess whut bugs me is the camera being a downgrade frm my DROIDX and tht the Gnexus doesn't have expanded memory... I'm also n a hurry cuz I wanna keep my unlimited data and i can't wait for the other nexus fones coming out this year..

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

kingdroid said:


> sorry if I'm a moron but touchwiz is like a skin sorta??.. Won't rooting n roming erase all tht tho??.. The nexus also receives android updates sooner than others rite??... I guess whut bugs me is the camera being a downgrade frm my DROIDX and tht the Gnexus doesn't have expanded memory... I'm also n a hurry cuz I wanna keep my unlimited data and i can't wait for the other nexus fones coming out this year..
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


TouchWiz is a skin (well, it goes deeper than just the surface), but yes it would be overwritten if you flashed a different ROM. The Nexus line is "supposedly" first in line to get OTA updates, though that may not always play out in practice (particularly on Verizon). As for the camera - do you often take SLR-quality artisticly-composed pictures on your phone, or do you just snap quick pictures to remember people and places and events? The camera on the Nexus should really be more than adequate for your on-the-go photography needs. As for expandable memory... the lack thereof is supposed to become the standard. At any rate, there are 32GB variants of the CDMA GNex - do you really need more than that? I've just got the wee 16GB GSM model, but that's more than enough for me. I keep my ~80GB of music in the magical Google Play Music cloud.

Really, it's entirely up to you. Play with both device (if you have the opportunity) and see which fits you better. This is my second of the Nexus line though, and I would be very hard-pressed to go back to a generic carrier-branded device.


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

codesplice said:


> TouchWiz is a skin (well, it goes deeper than just the surface), but yes it would be overwritten if you flashed a different ROM. The Nexus line is "supposedly" first in line to get OTA updates, though that may not always play out in practice (particularly on Verizon). As for the camera - do you often take SLR-quality artisticly-composed pictures on your phone, or do you just snap quick pictures to remember people and places and events? The camera on the Nexus should really be more than adequate for your on-the-go photography needs. As for expandable memory... the lack thereof is supposed to become the standard. At any rate, there are 32GB variants of the CDMA GNex - do you really need more than that? I've just got the wee 16GB GSM model, but that's more than enough for me. I keep my ~80GB of music in the magical Google Play Music cloud.
> 
> Really, it's entirely up to you. Play with both device (if you have the opportunity) and see which fits you better. This is my second of the Nexus line though, and I would be very hard-pressed to go back to a generic carrier-branded device.


I actually jus take pix of my son nothing to crazy lol.. So whut ur saying is that fones will no longer have expanded memory??... I jus bought a 32gb sd card so it would suck if I could no longer use it pretty much a waste of a new sd.. I wish I could mess wit the Sg3 but it's not out where I live, my cuzin has the Gnexus and he likes it seems pretty cool not bad..

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

kingdroid said:


> I actually jus take pix of my son nothing to crazy lol.. So whut ur saying is that fones will no longer have expanded memory??... I jus bought a 32gb sd card so it would suck if I could no longer use it pretty much a waste of a new sd.. I wish I could mess wit the Sg3 but it's not out where I live, my cuzin has the Gnexus and he likes it seems pretty cool not bad..
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


When the GN was first announced there were a lot of stories about it not having the external SD card and the reasoning for it. If I recall correctly there are issues with mounting an external SD to be accessible over USB, since it essentially has to be unmounted for the Android system. Anything that stores resources on the SD card would fail to function while the USB storage is in use. The Android team made the decision to move towards an MTP storage solution that would allow the internal storage to be accessible via USB without preventing the OS from using those same resources. In this way you also no longer have a set amount of storage for the Android system and a set amount for the "sdcard"; it all pulls from the same amount of space. It's a better, more flexible system.

I may be paraphrasing here a bit but I believe that was the gist of it


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

codesplice said:


> When the GN was first announced there were a lot of stories about it not having the external SD card and the reasoning for it. If I recall correctly there are issues with mounting an external SD to be accessible over USB, since it essentially has to be unmounted for the Android system. Anything that stores resources on the SD card would fail to function while the USB storage is in use. The Android team made the decision to move towards an MTP storage solution that would allow the internal storage to be accessible via USB without preventing the OS from using those same resources. In this way you also no longer have a set amount of storage for the Android system and a set amount for the "sdcard"; it all pulls from the same amount of space. It's a better, more flexible system.
> 
> I may be paraphrasing here a bit but I believe that was the gist of it


thanx all of ur info has been very helpful

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## chaco (Mar 15, 2012)

i dont know about the SG III.... but my nexus on AOKP and Franco kernel has great stand by and light use... but when i work it out, i can draw 1250+mA from it and use the battery fast.... even if plugged in in my car charger, i can still use some....
so i would like to see what voltage the CPU uses at those speeds.... and if its comparable, then its just a matter to the features

i love my phone


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

chaco said:


> i dont know about the SG III.... but my nexus on AOKP and Franco kernel has great stand by and light use... but when i work it out, i can draw 1250+mA from it and use the battery fast.... even if plugged in in my car charger, i can still use some....
> so i would like to see what voltage the CPU uses at those speeds.... and if its comparable, then its just a matter to the features
> 
> i love my phone


well the Sg3 has s voice n a btr camera both front n rear n i personally like expanding the memory cuz wit if I break my fone 2 where it doesn't function how will I get my files tht r saved on the fone??.. Wit an sd card I can jus transfer it to another fone or my laptop..

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

kingdroid said:


> well the Sg3 has s voice n a btr camera both front n rear n i personally like expanding the memory cuz wit if I break my fone 2 where it doesn't function how will I get my files tht r saved on the fone??.. Wit an sd card I can jus transfer it to another fone or my laptop..
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


You can run s-voice on pretty much anything now, though I think the Google Voice Actions are better anyhoo. And as long as you can boot the Nexus to recovery you can do "adb pull /data/media/". I've had to do that a few times.


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

codesplice said:


> You can run s-voice on pretty much anything now, though I think the Google Voice Actions are better anyhoo. And as long as you can boot the Nexus to recovery you can do "adb pull /data/media/". I've had to do that a few times.


Sounds like a lot of wrk.. I barely no how 2 sbf my fone n rom it.. I can do those things cuz sbf is 1 file u load 2 the program n it does it itself.. Lol.. Sumtimes I dnt even understand the verbiage I dnt no how ima do it wit Samsung n all those files.. Lol

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I own a Droid X. The Nexus has a file which basically does the same thing as an sbf

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> I own a Droid X. The Nexus has a file which basically does the same thing as an sbf
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


 u think the Sg3 will have the same

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## troyzero (Dec 14, 2011)

Odin is the software that Samsung uses that is like sbf, and it is about 140000 times better to use.
Either one of these phones will be much easier to modify than your current phone. I personally love my gnex, but would happily jump to the SGSIII if given the opportunity. It probably isn't worth it to me to upgrade from the gnex to the SGSIII, but it is just that little bit more spec'd and there will be plenty of support here on rootzwiki for it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Besides the minor (IMO) hardware advantage of the sg3, I think as of now the nexus is better if you plan to root and rom and don't care for touchwiz. If you are worried about losing things stored on the internal SD card then make a weekly backup on your computer. A pain in the ass? Yes. But worth it for the endless development available for the gnex that may or may not come to the sgs3. But as others have said, either are good devices.


----------

